# Internal / External IP



## pokero (Jun 4, 2013)

```
|---[ PC ]
-- [ ISP Modem ]--[ Router ]--|
                              |---[ FreeBSD machine ]
```

Hello.

This is my configuration. I have:

PC with port forwarding
laptop with freebsd FreeBSD (DMZ host enabled)

My problem is: I can't connect to a MySQL/FTP server from another network (using an external IP), only a LAN. Observation:  on PC I can connect using the LAN and another network using the external IP (all works fine).

So, what can I do if I want to access my FTP/MySQL server using another network.

Thank you,


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2013)

FTP is going to be tricky. It's a major pain in the posterior when trying to get it to play nice with NAT and port-forwarding.

And I strongly suggest not opening up MySQL to the outside world. If you must you probably have to enable port-forwarding on both the ISP modem/router and on the PC. The port in question is port 3306.


----------



## pokero (Jun 4, 2013)

I already enabled ports*.*


----------

